# Physics Part I MCQS as Per UHS Syllabus



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,Here is the test by me 

[h=5]Test Physics Part 1

1-The law of conservation of energy gives us :
a)Equation of continuity
b)Bernoulli?s theorem
c)Both
d)None

2-SI units of flow rate are :
a)m2 s-1
b)m3 s-2
c)m3 s-1
d)m2 s-2

3-The unit of viscosity is :
a)Nsm-2
b)kg m-1 s-1
c)1 x 10^3 g m-1 s-1
d)All
e)both a & b

4-The max speed at which the drag force varies directly is 20 m/s and force is 120 pi N while n =1 & r = 1 m,Now the speed exceeds its maximum value i.e 25 m/s for direct proportionality with Force n=1 r=1 then the new value of drag force is : 
a)150 pi N
b)160 pi N
c)170 pi N
d)180 pi N
e)None as direct proportionality doesnt exist after 20m/s

5-Water is flowing through an open pipe and every particle is following the exact same path as followed by previous particles,Suddenly a stone is dropped into the water say at point P then the flow of water at point P is :
a)Streamline
b)Turbulent
c)Steady flow
d)Can't be predicted

6-The area of pipe entrance for water entering at 1 m/s is 1 m2 while the area of the point from where water is going out at 2 m/s is ? m2,the volume flowing out per second is :
a)3 m3s-1
b) 2 m2s-1
c) 1 m2s-1
d)None

7-There is a pipe whose one end is placed at some height related to other end at ground and say the constant pressure is being exerted on both ends while the fluid through it is flowing with some constant speed,the fundamental relation to express all three factors is :
a)Toricelli?s theorem
b)Venturi Relation
c)Bernoulli?s Equation
d)Equation of continuity

8-If the concentration of red blood cells in our blood is lessened to the value of 35 % then the viscosity of blood will be :
a)More than 3 times
b)More than 5 times
c)Less than 3 times
d)None

9-Angular velocity of a body executing SHM is 1 rads-2 then the Time period for one vibration will be :
a)3 pi
b)2 pi
c)1 pi
d)None

10-In a horizontal mass spring system the velocity of spring of mass 10 kg is 1 m/s while the maximum velocity is 10 m/s while spring constant is 10,find the amplitude of this system that spring will attain in its vibration :
a)100 m
b)10 m
c)1 m
d)Not Possible

11-The bob of a simple pendulum is displaced from mean position and hence the distance covered x is 10 m and the length of the string with which the bob is attached is 10 m,if bob is released from point x then bob will accelerates towards mean position with acceleration of :
a)100 ms-2
b)-10 ms-2
c)10ms-2
d) None

12-At point A Potential Energy is maximum for Horizontal mass spring system and at point B the Kinetic energy is maximum at intermediate point say C the energy is :
a)P.E
b)K.E
c)Both
d)None

13-As we go near active lava hill we feel ground trembling under our feet due to natural phenomena and if we start drilling at that spot where we are standing then more vibrations are being produced then we can say that ____ oscillations are present at the spot where we are drilling hard in the ground :
a)Free
b)Forced
c)Damped
d)None
e)Both are present at the same time

14-The wavelength of light used in oven is :
a)10 cm
b) 12 cm
c)14 cm
d)16 cm

15-Range of hearing for dog is :
a)20-20,000
b)50-50,00
c)15-15,000
d)None

16- Doppler effect shows that change in frequency is :
a)Permanent
b)Temporary
c)Apparent
d)Both b & c

17- In water the speed(ms-1) of sound at 20*C is :
a)258
b)315
c)352
d)None

18-Find the temperature at which the velocity of sound in air is 2 times of its velocity at 10*C :
a)859*C
b)1132 K
c)Both
d)None

19-An observer is moving towards a stationary object emitting waves of frequency 1 Hz with velocity 4m/s ,The relative velocity of waves with respect to observer is 12 m/s then the modified frequency is given as :
a)9 Hz
b)6 Hz
c)3 Hz
d)None

20-If source is moving towards the observer with velocity us then in 10 seconds the waves are compressed by an amount known as :
a)Rontengen Shift
b)Doppler Shift
c)Both
d)None

21-Ultrasound waves are directed towards the artery and the signat detected is :
a)Forward scattered
b)Back Scattered
c)Front Scattered
d)None

22-When the blood is monitored through ultrasound then the frequency depends upon :
a)Blood density
b)Blood Concentration
c)Blood Flow
d)None

23-NaCl gives pure yellow light in flame it is :
a)Coherent
b)MonoChromatic
c)Both
d)None

24-X-Rays show the phenomena of diffraction this shows that X-rays :
a)Are Electromagnetic waves
b)Similar to light
c)Shorter wavelength
d)None

25- The focal length of the objective used in a compound microscope is 
a) Large 
b) Small 
c) same as eye piece 
d) intermediate

26-There are how many types of optical fibres :
a)1
b)2
c)3
d)None


[/h]


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

but where is ans key for these question?:?:?:?


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

On the fb page  
now wait till next year for the key

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk


----------

